
Microsoft recommends using a separate device for administrative tasks - kerng
https://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-recommends-using-a-separate-device-for-administrative-tasks/
======
jplayer01
Are there any other good resources for this kind of advice or writing about
the topic?

------
xfitm3
I agree with this. I have a separate user for admin tasks. We go out of our
way to not document who has elevated access.

